# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن > سوال: ارتباط با بانکی که هر رکورد آن یک فایل xml است???

## mahsa_67

سلام بچه ها 
لطفا کمک کنید من یه بانک دارم که محتوای هر رکوردش یه فایل xml هست.
من می خوام از محتوای این رکوردها استفاده کنم و بتونم با linq to xml روی آنها کوئری بزنم اما مشکلم اینجاست نمی دونم چطور از محتوای هر رکورد مثل یه فایل استفاده کنم؟اخه وقتی می خوایم کوئری بزنیم باید آدرس فایلو استفاده کنیم به کد زیر توجه کنید.
 ("Dim XDoc As XDocument = XDocument.Load(“e:/book.xml 


 در حالی که اطلاعات من توی رکوردی ذخیره شدن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟حالا چکار کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
 من با محیط vb.net دارم کار میکنم.لطفا اگه کسی اطلاعاتی داره کمکم کنه.تشکر.

----------

